# Carrie Underwood-inspired series



## dannyhyde (Dec 14, 2006)

One of our county-wide magazines, The San Diego Reader, has a section entitled, "Sheep and Goats," in which the author attends local churches and reports on them.

This week is an Assemblies of God (so thankful I was "delivered" from their clutches!).

The pastor is doing a series based on Carrie Underwood's (yes, the American Idol) hit song, "Jesus, Take the Wheel." http://www.sdreader.com/published/current/sheep.html

Pray that God would call out his people from their midst into true churches...


----------

